

Feynman called woman “worse than a whore” for not exchanging sex for sandwiches - jkuria
https://restructure.wordpress.com/2009/08/07/sexist-feynman-called-a-woman-worse-than-a-whore/

======
coldtea
People can be nasty.

Even famous and/or otherwise kind and gracious people.

News at 11.

------
peripetylabs
Wow, I hadn't read the book and never knew that about Feynman. Very
disappointing.

